# New Video! & oatmeal baths?



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Not really a question. Just an update on Mr. Wilson. I just took him outside in the grass for his first outdoors exploration :lol: He seemed to like it but I had to bring him in after a few minutes because it started to rain. I made a video of him the other day and put it on you tube. It's just of him chillin and eating carrots lol. 
Here's the link for it if you'd like to see him:





Anyway, I do have one question. Mr. Wilson has been having dry skin issues. There's always flakes around his front quills and head region. I put flaxx seed oil on him every day or so and it helps a little but not a ton. I also put it on his food sometimes. I might try an oatmeal bath but does it really work?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the video. He's just adorable! 

You may try a bath. I would put a bit of the oil in the bath too. Sometimes it takes a little while for the dryness to get better. It took us about a month or so to get rid of Zoey's tattered ears.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Holden's ears are tattered aswell. I have been putting the oil on his food but he doesn't like it right on his ears. What did you do for Zoey?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She doesn't like the oil. But...to bad. :lol: I have the flaxseed oil in the capsules. So I poke 1 & while she's distracted with a mealie, I will squeeze 1 drop onto the back on her ear. (Make sure it doesn't go inside her ear) She will usually stop eating & huff at me. Then she forgets about it after a minute & I get the other ear. Any that I have left over, I just drip on her, usually between her shoulder blades & back, or the top of her head, or in her food. I don't worry about rubbing it in or anything. 
When she was really bad, I did it about once a week or every 5 days. Now, it's about once a month, or sooner if I notice she's getting dry.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol ok thanks I will take the "too bad" approach with Holden!


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I usually just put drops on him after his bath but I could see how put the oil in the bath itself could work better. I haven't put the oil on his food for awhile because I thought it was the cause of him vomiting but hes gotten better since and he didn't react to it the other week so I'll continue with that.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Wilson is just gorgeous! He is a treat to watch. Thank you for the wonderful video!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aww what a cutie!!! 

How did you get him comfortable with eating out of your fingers? I've tried several times with ShadowBaby but he just won't do it, regardless of time of day


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

He only really does it with carrots. They're his favorite treat  Try moving really slowly and find a food he really likes. He usually smells the carrots and gets excited.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently introduced him to carrots and they are always gone from his bowl in the morning! I will definitely try it with them


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey All! Just an update On Mr. Wilson. He's been sort of a grump lately and I'm suspecting he's quilling. Originally I hadn't seen any quills growing in but the other day I saw one poking through. He freaks out when ever I touch him and has gone into a ball more often when I try to pick him up. His dry skin has also gotten considerably worse  but on the bright side, it's much better than it was on Thursday. It was so bad then that when ever I touched him flaked would fall off and he'd leave a mess of dead skin in the towels. I had to get some of the dead skin off so I rubbed a towel over him for awhile and it helped shed most of it. Just gave him a bath tonight with flax seed oil after washing out some of the dead skin. He opened up a bit after his bath and allowed me to hold him and have him walk around. Guess I'll just have to wait out the quilling (he's losing probably 15 quills a day) and keep treating the dry skin and hopefully with time he'll come around.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Adorable! I wish I could get Scribbles to eat carrots


----------

